# Growdudes Co2 setup



## Growdude (Nov 6, 2011)

Everything is installed now, 2 motorized dampers, overtemp control, PPM-4 controler. No Minigen Co2 burner yet, the sales guy tried them out and said the same thing I did.
What was funny is I got to watch the guy inadvertently fry both of them when he tried a different power pack.

Well anyway I got my Co2 bottle hooked up for now.

Its working quite well, holding the Co2 level well @ 1.5 cubic feet per/hour
it only on for 20 secs maybe twice an hour.

The way the DIY control works is if the temp reaches the setpoint it shuts off the Co2, moves the dampers and exhausts the tent for a set time on the controler, then returns the dampers and releases Co2. The pic shows an empty socket on the din rail, that will be to limit the Co2 only when the lights are on.

So far set at 95 it not even close with the Temps steady at 85.

Heres some pics of it all and the new duct work.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice GD


----------



## Locked (Nov 6, 2011)

Very sleek looking set up Grow....are you doing a GJ for the new set up?


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome. If you update this i will follow for sure. I'm very interessed in seeing how it works.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice set up GD! You got all the right tools.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah youve got to do a grow journal on this.  What are those arm type things attached to the left side of the front light and the right side of your back light in pic 4?


----------



## Growdude (Nov 6, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Yeah youve got to do a grow journal on this.  What are those arm type things attached to the left side of the front light and the right side of your back light in pic 4?


 
Be happy to do some updates, the one plant was sorrta sick and I hope its coming around.

The arms are where this hood was to have the socket mounted, mine are inside.

Thanks for all the kind words lets hope its worth it
What I hope is they can find one of the Minigens that works.

P.S. what I am going to add is another damper down low in the tent, for when it goes to cool the tent is sealed and it sucks the walls in.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 6, 2011)

Are those homemade hoods cause I have never seen that before and Im confused what they are even after you explained it.  Are you sticking with the White Widow this grow?


----------



## Growdude (Nov 6, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Are those homemade hoods cause I have never seen that before and Im confused what they are even after you explained it.  Are you sticking with the White Widow this grow?


 
Here is a link to the hoods, hxxp://hidhut.com/catalog/super-sun-reflector-p-137.html


Yea its just one WW and 2 Kush, one of them was the sick one.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 12, 2011)

I have tried 2 different units and the hydro guy tried 2 more and we cant get one to light.
They refunded my money and really were helpful, said hes going to pull the unit from there website.

There tech support was no help but the unit is so simple and basic there really isnt anything to try.

Just a heads up for anyone thinking to buy one.

So im on the tanks for now.

Post some new pics soon,my WW has really takin off so has one of the Kush.
Put them into bud 11/11/11


----------



## Growdude (Nov 14, 2011)

Only that one picture above to compare them too but they have really exploded.

This grow has only got 3 plants, 2 actually because the small one next to the Giant WW is really stunted and ive basicly givin up on it.

But look at the size of that WW in the back, i figure I can still get close to the same harvest im used too.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 16, 2011)

I stopped back at the grow shop and the guy got it to work.
It was the power pack.

So while I was there I picked up a 1000watt balast and a new hood.
Got A Hydrofarm radiant6 and Ushio bulb.

The new hood lays a real nice light spread for the tent, so far temps are at 88 degF.

I gotta stay outta these grow shops, im like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## BBFan (Nov 16, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I gotta stay outta these grow shops, im like a kid in a candy store.


 
Yeah I hear that.  And they're so expesive, but I'm a big believer in supporting local businesses.

So are you going to give the generator another try?  I was really looking forward to your thoughts on it.

Plants look great.  By now you should be able to grow those WW's in your sleep!


----------



## Growdude (Nov 16, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Yeah I hear that.  And they're so expesive, but I'm a big believer in supporting local businesses.
> 
> So are you going to give the generator another try?  I was really looking forward to your thoughts on it.
> 
> Plants look great.  By now you should be able to grow those WW's in your sleep!


 
Yea I got the generator running now, seems to work fine, burns a little longer than the tank set at 1.5 cubic feet per hour.

Later this week ill hook up the water cooling but for now it really doesnt put out alot of heat.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 10, 2012)

love it man....


----------

